# 2 Unexpected Ways DAX Can Give You Better Trade



## daytradeprofit (9 February 2016)

Many traders have been waiting for the release of NFP in order to place their positions. Now the reading has under delivered, this will The Friday close enable traders to continue to trade their position.The Friday close was particularly significant because it continued the bearish momentum from the Thursday and closed once again at a new low
from the technical side, we can see the prices below 9200 - that tell us that the momentum is still kicking and the next support level will come at.....http://www.*********************/


----------

